# Arena Size



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So I am building an arena as it currently is the dimensions would be 140'x125'. Do you think this is a decent size or should I expand it some?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I would seriously consider killing someone for an arena that big. Just saying.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

SEAmom said:


> I would seriously consider killing someone for an arena that big. Just saying.


Really? Cause when we go to shows and everything they just seem sooo much bigger and I want to get my horses use to working in an arena that they will come across in shows. but I was thinking of expanding it to be 160'x140'.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you have the land to spare for a arena of that size...go for it.
Remember that the size is not necessarily the issue but having other horses working, riding in it at the same time is.
Depending upon your exact discipline of riding could also make your dimensions important to stick with.
Dressage_ is_ a specified size.
I believe most disciplines have "standard" sizes individual to their needs...

_Personally, I would rather to large than to small._
You can always make a line in the dirt and not ride past it but can't lengthen a arena when it is fenced and the ground not prepared.....
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## Hellcat (Jul 13, 2016)

Its almost square. How much space do you have? Is it covered?

I put in a 160x 260 outdoor non covered pen. Its an awesome size!! 

Covered maybe 100 x 180


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ours is 100'x200' and is a very typical size around here for western/cow working.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

danicelia24 said:


> Really? Cause when we go to shows and everything they just seem sooo much bigger and I want to get my horses use to working in an arena that they will come across in shows. but I was thinking of expanding it to be 160'x140'.


First rule of arena building, build as big as you can afford and have room for! 160' by 140' is just fantastic


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 13 acres and the area I want it I have plenty room to make it bigger. And it will be outdoor non-covered. I dont have it fenced in I have stakes and some string right now just as a guide. I didn't want to start fencing it in if it wasn't going to be big enough. We do a variety of disciplines, one day I could have barrels set up and the next day have jumps. So I definetly want something that will be able to handle that comfortably. As it is we have been using the staked out area to do barrels but it seems a little tight but that could be me.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here you go....
http://rodeo.about.com/od/faqs/f/barrelmeasures.htm {you may need to copy & paste this one}
Rodeo Arenas, Roping arenas,and riding arenas
If this link works correctly, it had many, many patterns in different sized arenas set-up so distances were noted and so was arena size..
_http://hi-hog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Barrel-Racing-01-LB.jpg_


I keep seeing this...

*The standard measurements for a barrel racing arena is 130' wide and 200 long.

*_I have no idea how accurate that ^^^^ is...._
My friends barrel race, calf-rope and jump....their arena is around those dimensions and all activities can be done comfortably for horses between 15 -16 hands on average.
My arena is 130' x 200'. We can move along even with 3 riders astride at the same time. You just need to steer. :wink:
:runninghorse2:....


----------

